# The Plunge Protection Team



## wayneL (6 March 2006)

The US stock markets are largely manipulated these days and it became very obvious to me and my futures trading colleagues. It's one of the reasons for my comments on the US elsewhere. 

Check out this article:  

http://safehaven.com/article-4717.htm



> March 05, 2006
> 
> The Plunge Protection Team Intervention Risk Indicator
> by Robert McHugh
> ...


----------



## Knobby22 (6 March 2006)

Have to get Soros onto it.

I have to admit that this article you found Wayne makes me more scared of a terrible collapse in the US. Is the place run by idiots? And this from a country that pretends to represent free trade and laissez faire economic controls. The next President better be of better material.


----------



## wayneL (6 March 2006)

Knobby22 said:
			
		

> Have to get Soros onto it.
> 
> I have to admit that this article you found Wayne makes me more scared of a terrible collapse in the US. Is the place run by idiots? And this from a country that pretends to represent free trade and laissez faire economic controls. The next President better be of better material.




The US is run increasingly by ideologues with little regard for freedom at all. (patriot act for instance) The US government no longer acts as a representitive of the people, rather as an entity that protects itself from the people.

The T word is the ideal emotional latch with which to keep the sheeple distracted. I am convinced we will see an increasingly totalitarian regime in the US... and even the UK. There are some very disturbing pieces of legislation in both countries.

....and here for that matter


----------



## happytrader (6 March 2006)

wayneL said:
			
		

> The US stock markets are largely manipulated these days and it became very obvious to me and my futures trading colleagues. It's one of the reasons for my comments on the US elsewhere.
> 
> Check out this article:
> 
> http://safehaven.com/article-4717.htm




Hi Wayne

Your market observances do not surprise me, after all its no secret the US tries to control everything. 

Welcome home.

Cheers 
Happytrader


----------



## professor_frink (6 March 2006)

IMHO, the very scary part of all this is what happens when the wheels finally fall off(which they eventually will) and the market falls even with their intervention?  
How much money are they going to print then?
that will have a lovely effect on inflation!
Dunno how much more they can lie about those figures  
On the other hand I'd rather not think about that too much, I might start feeling depressed!


----------



## ctp6360 (6 March 2006)

This will probably sound ignorant, but is the Australian stock market subject to any artifitial manipulation along these lines? Is it even possible?


----------



## happytrader (6 March 2006)

ctp6360 said:
			
		

> This will probably sound ignorant, but is the Australian stock market subject to any artifitial manipulation along these lines? Is it even possible?




Hi ctp6360

I've always said so. Its 'they' or the institutions that move the big bluechips. That business of closing the market at 4.15pm was very interesting. As traders we are merely looking for 'tracks' and playing follow the leader. Better the devil you know than the devil you don't.

Cheers
Happytrader


----------



## wayneL (6 March 2006)

ctp6360 said:
			
		

> This will probably sound ignorant, but is the Australian stock market subject to any artifitial manipulation along these lines? Is it even possible?




Every market can and does get manipulated by the big players... end of quarter/year window dressing, pump and dumps, fraudulent financial statements etc being prime examples.

These are part and parcel of markets, whether it's stock markets or the local fruit and veg. It's part of the landscape we've all had to deal with...always.

The ASX is no exception. But as far as I'm aware, there is no gu'mint intervention.

If that happens, I'm off to Patagonia.


----------



## wayneL (25 November 2008)

FYI


----------



## Ageo (25 November 2008)

Hehe the more and more i watch these clowns on CNBC etc.... the more and more i realize most of them have no idea and i cant believe they get air time. Out of all those speaking only 1 made sense (but nooooo our U.S government doesnt manipulate!!!!) living in denial will only set them back further.


----------



## Sean K (25 November 2008)

I do wonder how the trading is executed though.

Does the Govt have accounts with various brokers to manipulte the market, or is GWB and HP sitting in the Oval Office on their laptops buying big through Comsec?


----------



## wayneL (25 November 2008)

kennas said:


> I do wonder how the trading is executed though.
> 
> Does the Govt have accounts with various brokers to manipulte the market, or is GWB and HP sitting in the Oval Office on their laptops buying big through Comsec?



I am told it is via Goldman Sachs. Apparently GS a/c 95 is the PPT account.

Disclaimer: Complete hearsay.


----------



## prawn_86 (25 November 2008)

wayneL said:


> I am told it is via Goldman Sachs. Apparently GS a/c 95 is the PPT account.
> 
> Disclaimer: Complete hearsay.




I would have thought it would be with JP Morgan.

JP are the only untouchable investment bank with a blank cheque from the fed it seems


----------



## wayneL (25 November 2008)

prawn_86 said:


> I would have thought it would be with JP Morgan.
> 
> JP are the only untouchable investment bank with a blank cheque from the fed it seems




Hmmm.... it was a while ago. I'm sure it was GS, but you may be right.

Deep into idle banter territory here.


----------



## MRC & Co (25 November 2008)

prawn_86 said:


> I would have thought it would be with JP Morgan.
> 
> JP are the only untouchable investment bank with a blank cheque from the fed it seems




JP Morgan were the fed in the early 1900s weren't they! ha ha. 

Provided liquidity back then when there was none.


----------



## Ageo (25 November 2008)

MRC & Co said:


> JP Morgan were the fed in the early 1900s weren't they! ha ha.
> 
> Provided liquidity back then when there was none.




Well JP Morgan was 1 (of the few) who actually helped pass the Federal Reserve Act (1913) hmmm


----------



## MRC & Co (25 November 2008)

Yeh, in a crash a few years before that, there were literally no buyers, banks were out of cash.  Mr Morgan himself had to release funds from what I read (reminiscences).  Basically the same as the Fed.


----------



## prawn_86 (25 November 2008)

And that sentiment still echoes through today. Who was it that received the Fed backing to take over Bear Stearns? JP of course.

JP Morgan is the public, buying up stuff, face of the Fed/gov imo, thats why i would be very surprised if the PPT use a Goldman Sachs account. But its all pure speculation and its just what i think


----------



## chops_a_must (26 November 2008)

I remember seeing that at the time on CNBC. Cracked me up. Posted about it on one of your other PPT threads WayneL. 


JP Morgan is the one stock in the US I don't even bother looking at for plays. Its chart defies gravity... and defies me. 

The other night, CNBC were saying, "Why is Citi tanking? Its balance sheet is exactly the same as JP Morgan's." LOL... yep... it sure is. But who is going to go to town on it?

Being on Wikipedia, makes it official IMO lol:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Plunge_Protection_Team

Market Crisis of 2008

On 06 October 2008, the working group issued a statement indicating that it was taking multiple actions available to it in order to attempt to stabilize the financial system, although purchase of stock shares was not part of the statement.[12] The government may wind up owning shares in the firms to which it has provided loans, as they will receive warrants as collateral for these loans.


----------



## prawn_86 (26 November 2008)

chops_a_must said:


> JP Morgan is the one stock in the US I don't even bother looking at for plays. Its chart defies gravity... and defies me.
> .




They say some banks etc are to big to fail, IMO JP is too big and too intertwined to even look like it might come close to failing. Havn't seen them cutting too many jobs either...


----------



## Aussiejeff (26 November 2008)

prawn_86 said:


> They say some banks etc are to big to fail, IMO JP is too big and too intertwined to even look like it might come close to failing. Havn't seen them cutting too many jobs either...




FAILURE in the Modern World is such a dirty, dirty word, Brother Prawn. 

Especially FAILURE of the much-vaunted Capitalist System.

Remember, modern-day GuvMint$ can never admit to a [size=+1]FAILURE[/size]. Of course, the stoopid idiot peasants just vote/boot them out for no good reason whatsoever - but hey, they NEVER fail. 

US Big banks are just Pseudo US GuvMint departments anyway. They are so inter-meshed (never-ending secret meetings & deals with officials) it just isn't funny - or maybe it IS laughable. 

Of course, NO US GuvMint officials would have significant share holdings (and thus conflicts of interest) in any of the big banks, would they? Oh, no. 

It's all good, Brother.

Limitless funds by the MenInBlack will save the day, hey?


----------



## sinner (26 November 2008)

In terms of JP Morgan and Chase, this is worth a read:

http://www.gata.org/node/6873


----------



## Sean K (26 November 2008)

Aussiejeff said:


> Limitless funds by the MenInBlack will save the day, hey?



Interesting point AJ. 

Keep backing your logic, or what the 'powers at be' create?

The logicsticians said the last bull run was doomed more than 2 years ago, but they missed a lot of gains. Lots!

There seems to be no logic in trading except accepting there is no logic. 

There is no spoon! 

This normal event will result in changing a few funnymental investors into tech traders until their emotion has the better of them...once again...


----------

